# Snail question



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I have some plants in a tank which I am taking to work for another tank. Is it safe to take one snail from there and put it in my main tank? What I mean is, is there any chance it can produce more snails by itself?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Ah never mind, I just snail rid the whole tank... those poor little guys are not long for this world (wow, there's at least 20 in there just on the glass from 3 plants, prolific little buggers).


----------

